# Splice



## Chew Toy McCoy

Anybody using this for collaborations?  I originally signed up years ago for the auto online backup functionality but you can also use it to collaborate by inviting other members to have access to tracks.  The only potential issue is everybody needs to own the same plugins used or alternatively you can flatten tracks to audio.  Oh, also you must be using the same DAW.  I use Logic and Live.  I assume this issue exists for all collaboration services.


----------

